# TW's Lexington Dip



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

One of our favorite finishing sauces for pulled pork.

TW

1 cup distilled vinegar
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup apple juice
1 tsp hot sauce
3 tbs light brown sugar
1/2 tbs salt
1 tsp crushed red pepper
1 tsp finely ground black pepper

Whisk together all ingredients.
Allow to sit for 2-3 hours for the flavors to meld, overnight is better, a week is best.
Works excellent as a mop or finishing sauce for pork.﻿













Lexington Dip 1- ingredients.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Lexington Dip 2- adding ingredients.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Lexington Dip 3- whisked.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## palladini (Jan 8, 2016)

This page I will bookmark and the next time I make pulled pork I will have to try this, Thanks


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Palladini said:


> This page I will bookmark and the next time I make pulled pork I will have to try this, Thanks


Let me know what you think of it. It's about all I like to add to my PP anymore!

TW


----------

